# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Thiết bị Đo Tính Công Suất Điện Năng

## kentawin

Dear all ,
Mình đang có nhu cầu tìm hiểu & lắp đặt thiết bị tính công suất tiêu thụ , đo được điện áp 380C , đo được dòng điện , truyền thông được với máy tính .
Có một bên giới thiệu mình bộ này nhưng không biết có dùng được hay không . Model : mi002895-e.pdf 
Datasheet : do dung lượng lớn nên mình ko add file lên được . :Frown: 
Ai có làm bên lĩnh vực này thì share kinh nghiệm dùm mình với .
Cảm ơn rất nhiều . Email cho mình thoe địa chỉ bên dưới nhé .

----------


## BKAII

Theo em, bác cứ mua mấy loại đồng hồ đo công tơ 3 pha của bên điện lực hay cấp ấy, họ đo được, đếm được, lại còn truyền thông về máy tính qua Modem IP GPRS/3G F2103/F2403 ngon lành ạ. Cụ thể là của mấy hãng Landys, Elster ,...gì đó ( có thể em viết tên hãng ko chính xác).

----------


## Echchum

> Dear all ,
> Mình đang có nhu cầu tìm hiểu & lắp đặt thiết bị tính công suất tiêu thụ , đo được điện áp 380C , đo được dòng điện , truyền thông được với máy tính .
> Có một bên giới thiệu mình bộ này nhưng không biết có dùng được hay không . Model : mi002895-e.pdf 
> Datasheet : do dung lượng lớn nên mình ko add file lên được .
> Ai có làm bên lĩnh vực này thì share kinh nghiệm dùm mình với .
> Cảm ơn rất nhiều . Email cho mình thoe địa chỉ bên dưới nhé .


Chào bác, em hiện đang làm bộ đo đếm và giám sát này , đo điện áp AC 220v/380v, dòng điện, công suất, cosfi, điện năng, xem trên điện thoại và máy tính. bác có thể Face/Zalo (Echchun) em 0989401989 để trao đổi chi tiết hơn

----------

